# Dalmatian Molly cloudy eye



## truman (Jun 16, 2013)

Please help! My dalmatian molly recently had popeye but that went somewhat went away. He eyes are just a tiny bit more bulged then a normal one. Now he seems to be blind. He runs into the side of the tank and only spends his time at the top or laying at the bottom. I think he has cloudy eye. I use aquarium salt and Tetra fungus guard. He is in a small 2 gallon Tank and I change the water every day. does anybody know what else could help?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

What are the water parameters? GH and pH. And temp.

Salt is in this case OK, as mollys can tolerate it. I wouldn't add the Fungus Guard though, this can make things worse.

How did you treat the popeye?


----------



## truman (Jun 16, 2013)

Mainly Salt and daily water changes and It seemed to go away. I will let you know the water parameters when I get some test strips. The temperature is about 77


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

truman said:


> Mainly Salt and daily water changes and It seemed to go away. I will let you know the water parameters when I get some test strips. The temperature is about 77


Water changes are probably your best method of cure, with the salt. I asked about paramters because molly will always have troubles in soft and/or acidic water, and this is one such issue. The harder the water the better.


----------

